# Caribbean Vacations Forums > Bahamas, Bermuda and Turks & Caicos >  >  Bermuda??

## Dorocke

So... we're switching gears from the Panhandle (FL) family vacation and opting to do 5 nights or so somewhere without baby.  How's Bermuda?  I'm hearing it's "very expensive"- but it can't be worse than "St. Barts expensive", right?  Is a car rental advised or these mopeds?  Would love to hear others' experiences.  (We don't want to fly too far/too long or spend too much on airfare- i.e. why no SBH.)

----------


## MIke R

its very expensive.....clean as a whistle island....very friendly people...traffic and cars are a problem I would get a moped or rely on taxis ( if which there are many ).....

not a bad place at all although its been about 5 years for me....

and there may be inexpensive alternatives to staying there like there are in SBH but I was always only there for a day, every time I went, so I didn't put any energy into finding out....the Swizzle Stick is a really cool bar

----------


## NHDiane

Ashley - what time of year are you going? It's been a very long time since I was there but I do remember a clean and friendly island.  We were there in the late fall and I think the weather was a bit cooler than I would have liked.  But, since it's so far "north" the weather won't be as tropical as you might think.  My son and DIL are planning a cruise to Bermuda out of Boston in September for their 10th wedding anniversary and can't wait!

----------


## Dorocke

We are looking at August or early September.  August is still high season prices...  I would love for it not to be so hot and humid!  I hear the beaches are (almost) as good as SBH?  The island looks to be a bit more traditional and formal than we're used to?  Could not find any modern/contemporary hotels/resorts anyway.  The Rosewood Tuckers Point appears to be the best option.

----------


## Peter NJ

No car rentals allowed for tourists...Taxis or they have a very good bus system..Very expensive and very pristine

----------


## julianne

They also have some ferries that are a fun way to see different parts of the island. You can buy a multi-day/multi-stop ticket and hop on and off. Similar to Venice but not as many stops, of course. Bermuda is delightful, Ashley. We were there 3 years ago after a hiatus of many years visiting other places and we loved it.

----------


## Dorocke

Thanks everyone...  I rather quickly determined that Bermuda is really not our style.  A little too traditional.  I am now on to the island of Vieques!

----------


## Jeanette

Ashley, I spent a week during August two years ago. I would try the island once just for the experience. It is not St. Barth hip if that's a pre-requisite. Bermuda is traditional in a British fashion, storybook perfect and the beaches are pristine. We relied on buses and ferry. I was on a mother/son trip with my son, his best friend and his mom. The famous bar is the Swizzle Inn and the swizzle sticks they serve are potent.

----------


## Peter NJ

Ashley if you go early August you could do Anguilla Carnival.Boat races and beach parties and music round the clock.

----------


## Dorocke

Peter- we are trying to keep the airfare and distance down.  We can get to Vieques for around $650pp.   
Jeanette - the hotels are just so sky high in August (high season there)!  The only one that even excited me was the Rosewood Tuckers Point which was $700/night for the lowest category room!  (We stayed at Rosewood Mayakoba for our honeymoon and had an amazing experience with the brand/property.)

----------


## marybeth

Hi Ashley,
We went to Vieques a few years ago and thought it was a pretty cool place.  Its what I imagine the rest of the Caribbean was like 30 years ago.  I. understand that the W is finally open (it was still being renovated while we were there.)  We stayed at the Bravo Beach Hotel, which is one the same side of the island, but near Isabelle II.  If/when we return, we would probably choose The Inn on the Blue Horizon or Hacienda Tamerindo for their proximity to the best beaches.  Hix House is very cool but remote.  Like SBH, you definitely need a car because the amazing beaches are in the wildlife refuge, completely undeveloped and have no services.  It seems that the restaurant scene is evolving, most places are in Isabella II or Esperanza, which is the town near the hotels I like.  Let me know if you have other questions.

mb

----------

